# Video Game Consoles?



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok, call me behind the times, but I'm still using an original Nintendo with about 40 games (I only play 4 of them) and a PS2 with a nice F1 game. Both consoles were given to me by a friend who was throwing them out.

It's boring playing with myself, so I need a console that I can play against people online, XBox, PS3/4? Wii? I like first person shooters and racing games like need for speed and COD. 

I don't want both since I don't play other than to keep busy on rainy days, so something under $200. I also don't do the HDTV thing so something that has analog outs so I can hook it up to my tube TV. Yeah, remember those?

Thanks


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll do my best to help because I have some knowledge of all the consoles. 

If you're main reasons for buying a new console is affordability and to play online with others, you aren't going to want a Wii because its online cababilities are limited and you aren't going to want a Wii U because it just came out and it's around $299-350. Plus, there aren't many people playing online. Also, PS4 will be out around October or November and that definitely isn't going to be affordable from the outset.

So you're best bet would be to get a 360 or a PS3. Honestly, it doesn't matter which one you choose because they are both largely the same. The difference is that the 360 charges for its online services while the PS3 is free. There's two different types of membership for the 360, silver and gold. I don't actually own a 360, but from what I've been told, a silver membership is free while a gold membership requires a monthly fee. The fee is only $5 a month, so it's not steep.

In terms of cost, I believe the 360 is $199 with a 4 GB harddrive and $299 with a with a 250 GB harddrive. I don't know how many games you plan on playing, but if it's just a couple, go with the cheaper option. I think you can use external harddrives, but I don't know for sure. 

If you want a PS3 instead, there are a few different options, but from what I'm seeing, the cheapest available option if the 160 GB harddrive for $249.99. I got mine one sale for $199 and I believe it's more than enough space. There are other models with bigger harddrives, some with smaller ones, but I'm not sure of the price. You'd have to shop around a little bit.

It's all confusing because there are a lot of different variations of the systems out now, but hopefully this was helpful.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Donness said:


> Ok, call me behind the times, but I'm still using an original Nintendo with about 40 games (I only play 4 of them) and a PS2 with a nice F1 game. Both consoles were given to me by a friend who was throwing them out.
> 
> It's boring playing with myself, so I need a console that I can play against people online, XBox, PS3/4? Wii? I like first person shooters and racing games like need for speed and COD.
> 
> ...


Nintendo 64 ftw


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'll do my best to help because I have some knowledge of all the consoles.
> 
> If you're main reasons for buying a new console is affordability and to play online with others, you aren't going to want a Wii because its online cababilities are limited and you aren't going to want a Wii U because it just came out and it's around $299-350. Plus, there aren't many people playing online. Also, PS4 will be out around October or November and that definitely isn't going to be affordable from the outset.
> 
> ...


I'd at least hold on until the end of the year if you can, PS4 and XBOX *720 are both aiming to be "affordable" - i dont see them being close to $200 but if you can stretch to a bit more then you will get some brand new tech that will integrate with TV, WIFi, music etc etc etc etc hivemind.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

but N64 is god mode of all consoles.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Donness said:


> I don't want both since I don't play other than to keep busy on rainy days, so something under $200. I also don't do the HDTV thing so something that has analog outs so I can hook it up to my tube TV. Yeah, remember those?
> 
> Thanks


Isn't this the guy that makes over 70K a year and has actually met with past presidents?


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

PS3. Unlike Xbox, online services are free. Unless you opt for PS+, which is 50 bucks a year, but it's a pretty good deal because you get discounts and a free game download every month, not of your choosing though, just whatever title they offer.

I really recommend you get a HDTV btw, good ones can be found for under $200 these days. The visual quality is just so much better, and in case you don't know, it's VERY hard to make out text in most current gen games on a SDTV.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Honestly I think the PS3 and 360 are pretty well balanced in terms of value. PS3 might have a very slight tech edge, but it hardly ever shows up in the games. The basic split is that the 360 has somewhat better online capabilities that cost money, and for multi-platform titles it sometimes gets the better version because developers give it greater focus due to its larger installed base. PS3 has more triple-A exclusive properties and free online service that is still pretty darn good.


----------



## Kafka On The Shore (Apr 27, 2013)

Personally I prefer the 360 and Wii just because my PS3 has been causing me problems with glitches since I bought it two or three years. Like everyone has said the 360 and PS3 are pretty balanced, but 360 has always been a little smoother (in terms of running properly and causing me less problems). Online is good with both systems.

The Wii is fun because it's just a fun system with fun games lol. It's great system to play with friends and family and have smash brothers and Mario kart competitions.  but it's not the best online and I think you can play online with the Wii U? I'm not sure I only bought it to play The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword (and the other upcoming LOZ's) and Smash Brothers Brawl. Since you play the original Nintendo it would be a nice transition and you can buy the original Nintendo games for the Wii on its online store.

In the end it's your money and all three systems are pretty great in their own way.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

my preference is PS# (get 3 now or wait for 4) over Xbox because PSN is mostly free where xbox service costs money and getting a lot of flak lately because its putting advertisements on the dashboard. wii u is also good because you can play the older nintendo games using the virtual console (extra cost). very few multiplayer online games though because its new.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

PS3


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Save up for a powerful PC. There problem solved.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

If you are going to stick with an SDTV, unfortunately, most 360/PS3 games may be quite hard to read on your screen. This is especially since they are mostly designed for HDTVs, mostly in regards to having smaller text.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

ps3+ps plus=simply the best


----------



## Metalhead1014 (May 4, 2013)

i own a PS3, PS2, Wii (not much play it as the PS3 or PS2). I been raised with alot of games and consoles in the past including Sega Genesis, Super Nintendo, NES, PS1, Nintendo 64 and PC.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

I will be getting a gamign PC with my bonus at the end of the month weeeeeee no more BF3 with a bloody control pad. Its like trying to drive a car with oars.


----------



## bitfraid (May 7, 2013)

im a pretty big xbox fan - especially since im also into first person shooters... but not only that - the xbox live is grand and also doesnt cost much!  yearly fee!
I would def go for that and then you can get urself cool games like fallout and skyrm!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kimsungbabak said:


> ps3+ps plus=simply the best


The PS3 controller was designed for japanese kids with tiny hands.

I wish they would bring back "the duke" for the new xbox:










Best controller of all time. IMHO.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ yea the xbox controller was really nice to use when playing games, also the gamecube controller I thought sat really nicely in my hands.


----------



## yellowman (May 8, 2013)

360 for life!!!!! and yes, x-box live is loads of fun.
@bitraid : How do you get your subsriptions? I buy it like every 3 months but i`m getting sick of always having to go to the shop, i would like to get it online but i have no cc.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> ^ yea the xbox controller was really nice to use when playing games, also the gamecube controller I thought sat really nicely in my hands.


Gamecubes very underrated. People always hate on it because "it's for kids", but there a ton of great games. Super Smash, Cel Damage, Gauntlet, bunch of Zelda games.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

always starting over said:


> Gamecubes very underrated. People always hate on it because "it's for kids", but there a ton of great games. Super Smash, Cel Damage, Gauntlet, bunch of Zelda games.


it was a great little console and iirc the most powerful out of that generation. also had those excellent resident evil remake/updates as well as metroid.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The Gamecube also had Eternal Darkness (the first console survival horror game to not have irritating controls), the definitive version of Resident Evil 4 (at least at the time), Pikmin, Animal Crossing, and the best Paper Mario game yet released. And if you like space combat games, the Rogue Squadron games are still considered some of the best.

Of that generation, I probably had the most fun with the original Xbox, if only because of the then-exclusive BioWare RPGs. But there was an incredible amount of fun to be had on the Gamecube. And I still think the purple Gamecube is the most stylish-looking system ever made. It just screams, "I'm a purple cube that plays games! Play me!"


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Its a shame you won't go PC master race.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Kanova said:


> Its a shame you won't go PC master race.


There's nothing "master race" about the PC. The PC is like that incredibly insecure rich kid who will buy the most expensive clothing to make himself look better than everyone else, yet he only ends up looking marginally better in the end. From his perspective, everybody else is inferior, but from everyone else's perspective, he's just trying way too hard. All style, no substance.

That's just how I see it.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've got 4 consoles. A N64, a 3DO, a xbox and a xbox 360. Most of the time I play games on my PC. I used to have a Sega Genesis.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Kanova said:


> Its a shame you won't go PC master race.


I don't see why it has to be either/or. I play both consoles and PC.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

erasercrumbs said:


> I don't see why it has to be either/or. I play both consoles and PC.


Yep. I think there are certain games that are just meant for PC (like Half-Life 2 or any RTS game) or meant for consoles (like Halo series, GTA, Mortal Kombat). There are some games that just feel weird to play on a PC or console. To be a great game, it has to just "click".


----------



## bitfraid (May 7, 2013)

yellowman said:


> 360 for life!!!!! and yes, x-box live is loads of fun.
> @bitraid : How do you get your subsriptions? I buy it like every 3 months but i`m getting sick of always having to go to the shop, i would like to get it online but i have no cc.


What do you mean exactly? Are you asking how I pay for my xbox live?
I use a prepaid card - paysafecard - it works very quick and is super easy to use! No cc necessary! haha


----------



## yellowman (May 8, 2013)

bitfraid said:


> What do you mean exactly? Are you asking how I pay for my xbox live?
> I use a prepaid card - paysafecard - it works very quick and is super easy to use! No cc necessary! haha


yeah, that is what i wanted to know  
Anyone else here used that psc-thing before? Where do you get it btw? Does it work for all games?


----------



## bitfraid (May 7, 2013)

@yellowman - yes i believe a lot of people use that "thing" i.e. card because it is easy, quick and safe. JUst check out the HP - they have a store locator - just type in where your at and it will tell you the nearest location where you can purchase a "card".


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

We need some more consoles for competition, especially in the portable market. Can't have those iPhones sweeping up anymore games now can we? I think it's time for a Bandai Wonderswan 2.


----------



## yellowman (May 8, 2013)

@bitfraid : I just checked the Paysafecard-homepage, looks good to me. I will try it out in the next couple of days, that store locator really is a blessing  Thx a lot for the tip!!!

@crimsontrigger : i never got into the sweeping game-mania. I couldn`t agree more, a decent portable console is what we need, i never liked the ds and vita is ok i guess.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Save your old consoles and games man. You will regret throwing them out if you do. Even if you only bring them out once a year to play original super Mario brothers or Zelda, the nostalgia is worth it.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Kafka On The Shore said:


> Personally I prefer the 360 and Wii just because my PS3 has been causing me problems with glitches since I bought it two or three years. Like everyone has said the 360 and PS3 are pretty balanced, but 360 has always been a little smoother* (in terms of running properly and causing me less problems)*. Online is good with both systems.


lol remember rrod?


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

You are kind of out of luck man, the next gens are about to be out here pretty soon so I would save your money. If anything just spend some money towards your computer and just game on that.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> There's nothing "master race" about the PC. The PC is like that incredibly insecure rich kid who will buy the most expensive clothing to make himself look better than everyone else, yet he only ends up looking marginally better in the end. From his perspective, everybody else is inferior, but from everyone else's perspective, he's just trying way too hard. All style, no substance.
> 
> That's just how I see it.


You couldn't be more wrong. If you actually had a clue you'd know PC gaming is experiencing a huge resurgence and developers are making games specifically for the PC market.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

Donness said:


> Ok, call me behind the times, but I'm still using an original Nintendo with about 40 games (I only play 4 of them) and a PS2 with a nice F1 game. Both consoles were given to me by a friend who was throwing them out.
> 
> It's boring playing with myself, so I need a console that I can play against people online, XBox, PS3/4? Wii? I like first person shooters and racing games like need for speed and COD.
> 
> ...


Either grab a used PS3 or a 4gb 360. Both hookup to SDTVs so there's no problem there. As far as price, there's 360 for only $179.99 at walmart even though it comes with a worthless game http://www.walmart.com/ip/Xbox-360-...t-and-Exclusive-Gill-Grunt-Character/21834948

However, if you want to continue playing games like MGS and God of War though, you probably could spend a bit more on the PS3. Like others said the online is free, so the 360 would end up costing you more in the long run if you're going to online game with that.

I'd recommend both since the PS3 and 360 have tons of games that can be enjoyed exclusively on that platform, but as far as choosing one over the other, I say take a good look at each one's library. Which ever one looks more appealing to you, grab that.

I'll link both line ups from Gamestop. That should help you decide.

http://www.gamestop.com/browse/playstation-3/games?nav=28-xu0,138d-ffff2418

http://www.gamestop.com/browse/xbox-360/games?nav=28-xu0,1385-ffff2418

Of course the next option would be to wait for the PS4.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I would spend the money on a used widescreen lcd monitor with hdmi inputs. Then I would look for a used xbox. Total: $250

Since you don't game very often the widescreen lcd monitor would be very useful for a lot of things. You can add a Roku box to it. You can use it to play pc games and watch movies. 

If you have a cable box you can plug that right into your lcd monitor.


----------



## bitfraid (May 7, 2013)

CoolRanch said:


> Save your old consoles and games man. You will regret throwing them out if you do. Even if you only bring them out once a year to play original super Mario brothers or Zelda, the nostalgia is worth it.


haha that is hilarious that you said that! I actually do play mario bros just about once every year! LOVE LOVE LOVE that game - there aint no other one like it!!!
@yellowman - your very welcome! Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> The PS3 controller was designed for japanese kids with tiny hands.
> 
> I wish they would bring back "the duke" for the new xbox:
> 
> ...


Ugh I forgot that beast and I thought I ****ing hated the 360 controller the X-Box was even worse.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

N64 Controller ftw!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. If you actually had a clue you'd know PC gaming is experiencing a huge resurgence and developers are making games specifically for the PC market.


PC gaming is fine to me. I just think that PC fanboys are insecure nerds who desperately need to flaunt their precious little boxes to make themselves feel better, which is exactly why "master race" is a dumbass term to me. And most of the PC games I've seen really aren't that impressive to me. Nice graphics, but nothing terribly special gameplay wise. I've never cared about graphics and specs before and I'm not going to start now.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kanova said:


> Its a shame you won't go PS4 master race.


Fixed that for you brah, made a lil error.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> N64 Controller ftw!


Lol Nintendo have the most confusing awkward controllers ever. 
Probably because I never played a Nintendo for longer then 10 mins since snes.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

cloud90 said:


> Lol Nintendo have the most confusing awkward controllers ever.
> Probably because I never played a Nintendo for longer then 10 mins since snes.


they look more confusing than they actually are. they are kind of intuitive once you become accustomed to them.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about the N64 controller is how the control sticks wear out. I bought one on ebay where the seller replaced it with a smoother stick, but it's utterly impossible to play FPS games with it because the stick is too sensitive. I'll have to buy a new one now.

But I think either the gamecube controller or the wii remote is my favourite Nintendo controller. I wish developers would have utilized it in more meaningful ways instead of trying to force it into mechanics that didn't require it, but oh well.


----------

